# Horizontal Router Table



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I know this has probably been posted before, but I recently won a Hitachi M12V2 3 1/4 HP router from Hingmy.com and want to build a horizontal router table for it.

I know some of you out there have already made one and I've looked at others online as well. I'm wanting to build one instead of buying one.

Thanks in advance:thumbsup:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Toolman2 said:


> I know this has probably been posted before, but I recently won a Hitachi M12V2 3 1/4 HP router from Hingmy.com and want to build a horizontal router table for it.
> 
> I know some of you out there have already made one and I've looked at others online as well. I'm wanting to build one instead of buying one.
> 
> Thanks in advance:thumbsup:


 Nice score on the Hitachi. Lots of plans out there, including this one from Rockler:
http://www.rockler.com/how-to/horizontal-tilt-top-router-table/

I'm kind of intrigued by this one as the table tilts as well as the router moving up and down. 
Good Luck :smile:


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

Out of the one's that I've looked at, I do like that one the best. I obviously want to be able to move the router up and down, but I also like the tilting table feature.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I used a buddies machine shop once and built a very nice one from all machined steel.Found out I did not use it much except for mortises and then very seldom as a had mortising machine.I did make some chairs and used it for weird mortises on chairs.That's about it.
Before going to the trouble think about how much use and what type of uses you would get out of it.Your time might be better spent elsewhere but I don't know your needs.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

That is cool and guess it has more uses than I ever used one for.I did have dedicated tools to suit about every purpose I needed.I guess I sometimes forget not everybody does.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Toolman

If I were you. I would expect to have these assets in a router table.

Save a ton of money. Build it. It's very easy.

Easy bit changes. Not having to remove the router. Not having to raise the router. Not having to pull it out on top. Not having to reach under the table.

Must adjust from the top and be easy to micro adjust. Even when running if need be.

Cost must be under $10 for the lift.

Removal of the router in less than 30 seconds. When you need to use it elsewhere.

DOESNT HANG FROM THE TOP. This can, I said CAN, cause top sag. Also this allows you to use material less than 1 1/2" thick. 

Must be accurate and true for many years requiring no calls to customer service.

Al B Thayer


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Now that I've posted. I'm not quite sure which router table the OP is looking for. A google search of vertical or horizontal displays the same setups. 

Al


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a dedicated router table that I made out of an old desk. It houses my Triton 3 1/4 hp router and I use it all the time.

I've been wanting to build a horizontal router table for some time now because I like the versatility of it and now that I have a router that's too heavy to use hand-held, I've got reason to start building one. 

I really like the one in the video that Alchymist posted. I like the simplicity of it and the possibility to store it.

Although I have a small shop, 11x20, I want to keep certain stationary tools like the router table setup. I'm considering building a new router table that would incorporate both routers using the standard router setup as well as the horizontal setup.

Thanks for all your help, advice, and suggestions as they show things I either haven't thought of, or considered.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can make a very simple version by constructing an "L" with sheet goods, and configuring the base of the router to slide up and down with wing nuts, or 'knobs'. I used it for machining spline grooves, doing rabbets on drawer sides, creating half laps, mortises, and plunges for dowels.


















.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Toolman2 said:


> I have a dedicated router table that I made out of an old desk. It houses my Triton 3 1/4 hp router and I use it all the time.
> 
> I've been wanting to build a horizontal router table for some time now because I like the versatility of it and now that I have a router that's too heavy to use hand-held, I've got reason to start building one.
> 
> ...












This is much more stout and will be much more accurate. While the video did show it making angled cuts. I can't imagine why that method would be a good one and why you would want to do it. 

Al


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

Al, I like the setup you have as it looks simple, yet sturdy. I also have some new, unused hold downs as well.

Do you have more pics of it?

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Toolman2 said:


> Al, I like the setup you have as it looks simple, yet sturdy. I also have some new, unused hold downs as well.
> 
> Do you have more pics of it?
> 
> Thanks:thumbsup:


You can find them in my profile under mortise machine and 6 dining chairs. Which I used the machine for the chairs.

I purchased the bearings and rails from 8020 Aluminum on EBay. Feel free to PM me with any questions. The fixture for the router is superior to any I've seen and is dirt cheap to build. The rest is MDF

thanks 
Al


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

Al B Thayer said:


> You can find them in my profile under mortise machine and 6 dining chairs. Which I used the machine for the chairs.
> 
> I purchased the bearings and rails from 8020 Aluminum on EBay. Feel free to PM me with any questions. The fixture for the router is superior to any I've seen and is dirt cheap to build. The rest is MDF
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I checked out the mortise machine and it looks fairly simple and straight forward to build. The only added kink in it for me is that I want to incorporate into my existing router table so that I have one table for both routers.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Toolman2 said:


> Thanks for the info, I checked out the mortise machine and it looks fairly simple and straight forward to build. The only added kink in it for me is that I want to incorporate into my existing router table so that I have one table for both routers.


Well Toolman I just set it on the workbench and go to town". When not in use, I set it aside. You can just set it on your router table. It's not that big or heavy. 

If I had to do it again I would make the router lift slightly shorter. I would recess the bearing slides to reduce the height of the table. I would leave the plate the router mounts to the same size but I would offset the router down on the plate. The screw is 16 threads per inch. Making adjustments "fit" the way we think and measure. I would make the table just a little longer and wider maybe 3 long side 2 short.

Please build it and build it better. That is my desire with all these jigs and fixtures. PM me any time.

Al


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

Al, thanks for your advice. I've been looking at several builds on the net and have read about several trial and error stories regarding the builds. If I had the space, I'd build it separately and just set it on the router table and remove it when not in use. However, due to space issues, I'm wanting to incorporate it into the existing table which is an all wooden desk from 1958. I'll lose some drawers, but it'll be worth it. I'll post some pics when it's built.:thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Toolman2 said:


> Al, thanks for your advice. I've been looking at several builds on the net and have read about several trial and error stories regarding the builds. If I had the space, I'd build it separately and just set it on the router table and remove it when not in use. However, due to space issues, I'm wanting to incorporate it into the existing table which is an all wooden desk from 1958. I'll lose some drawers, but it'll be worth it. I'll post some pics when it's built.:thumbsup:


 Wait till you see my $6.00 router lift. Going to make you want one. I might take this one into production. Haven't released it yet.

Al


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it all metal, all wood, or a mix of both? It does sound interesting and tempting at the same time, especially at 6 bucks!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Toolman2 said:


> Is it all metal, all wood, or a mix of both? It does sound interesting and tempting at the same time, especially at 6 bucks!


Remember this post?


If I were you. I would expect to have these assets in a router table.

Save a ton of money. Build it. It's very easy.

Easy bit changes. Not having to remove the router. Not having to raise the router. Not having to pull it out on top. Not having to reach under the table.

Must adjust from the top and be easy to micro adjust. Even when running if need be.

Cost must be under $10 for the lift.

Removal of the router in less than 30 seconds. When you need to use it elsewhere.

DOESNT HANG FROM THE TOP. This can, I said CAN, cause top sag. Also this allows you to use material less than 1 1/2" thick.

Must be accurate and true for many years requiring no calls to customer service.

If you examine the movement a router lift goes through. It does not require a linear bearing many of the manufactures are using. If the lift was moving up and down at a rapid pace hundreds of times a minute. It would go without saying. But they don't. They don't move fast. They don't move a great distance. Sometimes less than an inch in days.

The lift just needs to be sturdy, true when moved up and down and NOT hang from the top. Very few have this last advantage. 

Al


----------

